# American Bombs Magazine



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*What's Up Jesse, glad to be a part of this with you and Mark, and the rest of the American Bombs Family...*

*Hope Everyone Enjoys The New Magazine And Provides Useful Feedback!*


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

HELLS YES!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice... Can't wait for this one Toro... I got 2 subscriptions (me and my pops-inlaw) when you guys start with that.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## d_49chevycar (Jan 7, 2008)

im getting a subscription right as it comes out
 


dustin


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

oh hell yea! can't wait and good luck with this one Toro!


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

OH FUCK YA! CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS ONE!
LET US KNOW WHEN WE CAN SUBSCRIBE TO THE MAG!

CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 20 2009, 08:36 AM~13946104
> *
> *


OH SHIT! UR STILL ALIVE! HEHE


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 12:29 AM~13943013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea I can't wait to see this one! :wave:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+May 20 2009, 06:25 AM~13944151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*We'll Post Up Subscription Info As Soon As We Have All The Info Available...*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

HELL YEAH MY NEXT CAR IS GOING TO BE A BOMBITA :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HELL YEA!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Are we gonna see bombs from CA TO AZ and beyond??


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

nice....that logo is also sick


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

nice, def. gonna get a subscription to that. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 10:29 PM~13943013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Jesse can I drop my two pennies :biggrin: 

first: logo looks a lil cartunish, your do a mag on $30k-$80k rides a lil serious lettering would be kool

second: why "american" ?


Just point out the first things that came at me


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that's what i was thinking. i don't know any other kind of bomb but american made cars. 

what do you have to do to get your mag at stores so they are more convenient to buy? i only see you guys at car shows.


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 19 2009, 11:29 PM~13943013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I posted up a link to this on chevybombs.com you should go over there and get with them guys as well, they have a lot of nice cars on there and they know their shit when it comes to bombs.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

AMERICAN MADE, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN??? CHEVY ONLY????????????


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13957649
> *AMERICAN MADE, WHAT DOES THAT MEAN???  CHEVY ONLY????????????
> *



when you hear the word "bomb" what kinda cars come to mind? first off the chevy, next for me would be the pontiac, buick and dodge. its rare to see someone build up a ford bomb. its like ford was built for street rodders. i dont see much foreign built bombs and at that they would probably be considered something other than bombs.


im sure the new american bombs crew will showcase any and all bombs in the lowrider community


----------



## eartel (Aug 13, 2007)

Great idea you should provide information on pre subscriptions for the magazine. I am sure there will be many who will want to sign up now. I own a 64 Impala Rag Top and 3 bombs (41 Rag, 48 Rag and a 41 Coup) Who do we send pics to and stories about our bombs?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2009, 05:49 PM~13950908
> *
> 
> 
> ...












dammmmmmmmm it ......................


do that thing!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eartel_@May 21 2009, 11:56 PM~13965722
> *Great idea you should provide information on pre subscriptions for the magazine.  I am sure there will be many who will want to sign up now.  I own a 64 Impala Rag Top and 3 bombs (41 Rag, 48 Rag and a 41 Coup) Who do we send pics to and stories about our bombs?
> *


*
I will post up Subscription Info Soon. You can send pics to me at [email protected] for now if you would like...*


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Chingon-Sisimo!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

the truck in the American Bombs pic is a Ford....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13964165
> *when you hear the word "bomb" what kinda cars come to mind?  first off the chevy, next for me would be the pontiac, buick and dodge. its rare to see someone build up a ford bomb. its like ford was built for street rodders. i dont see much foreign built bombs and at that they would probably be considered something other than bombs.
> im sure the new american bombs crew will showcase any and all bombs in the lowrider community
> *




:yes:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Do your thing bro!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

then are we going to see an all CADILLAC mag..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> then are we going to see an all CADILLAC mag..... :thumbsup:
> [/b]


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

It was great to finally meet you Toro. Your mag is nice cant wait till the bombs one comes out, Look forward to some day gettin you up here to shoot some of our Bombs.
Keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> then are we going to see an all CADILLAC mag..... :thumbsup:
> [/b]


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@May 20 2009, 11:40 AM~13946157
> *OH SHIT! UR STILL ALIVE! HEHE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 16 2009, 06:48 AM~14204509
> *It was great to finally meet you Toro. Your mag is nice cant wait till the bombs one comes out, Look forward to some day gettin you up here to shoot some of our Bombs.
> Keep up the great work :thumbsup:
> *


X2 !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 01:29 AM~13943013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 9 2009, 05:44 PM~15030772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13969576
> *the truck in the American Bombs pic is a Ford....
> 
> 
> ...


built ford tough with chevy stuff :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

then you need LUXURY MAGAZINE FOR THE CADILLACS AND LINCS :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 21 2009, 10:44 PM~15741548
> *then you need LUXURY MAGAZINE FOR THE CADILLACS AND LINCS :biggrin:
> *


you never know bro....  ....right now we are concentrating on Impalas Magazine and getting American Bombs together....it will take longer than January 2010 to get it finished, and hopefully it will be out in March 2010......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 09:42 PM~15760642
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ms Run (Oct 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15760642
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...



Glad to see you coming to the mid west (INDY and CHI) DETROIT would be nice but we wil take what we can get will your shows be open to all classes ???? cars and trucks???


----------



## magicman_15 (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry that last post was me i for got my wife was last loged in cant wait til the shows come this way we will be in the house foe sho


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 20 2009, 12:29 AM~13943013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 It'll be worth the wait :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 12:02 AM~15830121
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010	Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better or EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:

Vallejo, California
Chicago, Illinois	
Portland, Oregon


Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Sheeeeooooow!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

This is great hear toro...Congrats on putting this together with your crew.Cant wait to see the first issue.


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

that's something nice right there!!!!!!!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello! I hope you make it to the Evergreen Inn & Pub in San Jose!

AND IT'S TORO'S (Impalas Magazine co-owner) BIRTHDAY!

Seats are very limited! 

18 & OVER










FOR COMPLETE INFO & to buy tickets online 
go to www.myspace.com/impalasmagazine 

OR JUST GO TO THE EVERGREEN INN! They have tickets for sale there!


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

:nicoderm: 

I want to sign...on the bottom line.....Count me in for the new Mag.

I know Fords are not usually found at the Lowrider Shows, but I think mine is kinda special ! And, it seems that a lot of other people think the same way.....

I won Best of Show Original at the Torres Empire Show in Dallas this year.
Other shows I come in 2nd behind my friend Jesus Martinez and his '53 Chevy.
We got 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in '50's lowriders at Torres. 

We are all proud members of Boulevard Aces C.C. ...........
Our club walked away with 9 trophys and a belt this year !

Best of luck with the new book, 

Later

[ I'm lookin' for a Chevy bomb ]


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Where do I get a subscription?hit me up Toro. I want a sub for this as well.  Haqvent heard from you bro hope all is well.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 08:42 PM~15760642
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010.  All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


whens the vallejo one


----------



## painloc21 (Sep 3, 2003)

pm me subscription info when avlbl


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

send me a sub with my new impalas mag....


----------



## CHUKO 39 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

more info soon.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ISSUE 8 AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE ALREADY IN THE WORKS.........IF ANYONE IS INTERETED IN STARTING A NEW SUBSCRIPTION,YOU CAN DO IT AT A SHOW WHERE YOU SEE OUR BOOTH OR YOU CAN SEND $20.00 DOLLARS CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR 4 ISSUE OF AMERICAN BOMBS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 AIRLINE HWY SUIT F-113 HOLLISTER,CA 95023


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ImpalasMagazine_@Mar 17 2011, 05:24 PM~20115564
> *ISSUE 8 AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE ALREADY IN THE WORKS.........IF ANYONE IS INTERETED IN STARTING A NEW SUBSCRIPTION,YOU CAN DO IT AT A SHOW WHERE YOU SEE OUR BOOTH OR YOU CAN SEND $20.00 DOLLARS CHECK OR MONEY ORDER FOR 4 ISSUE OF AMERICAN BOMBS TO IMPALAS MAGAZINE 1760 AIRLINE HWY SUIT F-113 HOLLISTER,CA 95023
> *


our paypal account is [email protected] as well if you would rather use this instead of mailing in a check....it's a little easier, more convenient and easier to track......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the premier issue of American Bombs will be released along with Issue 8 of Impalas Magazine around June 2010..... we have already started it and it looks good...got a few bombs from around the country and looking for a couple more..... we are going to do the same outstanding photography as we do with Impalas Magazine and portray each bomb in its own unique way emphasizing on accessories which are what really sets these creations apart...... We are going to bring you the readers and bomb enthusiasts photos that will bring out the spirit of each of these rare classics in a way that can appreaciated by all..... so be ready everyone, American Bombs Magazine will be in a city near you very soon.....

Toro
Editor
Impalas Magazine &
American Bombs Magazine


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2011, 06:09 PM~20124379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 18 2011, 07:09 PM~20124379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Time for everyone to start posting pics of their bombs or their favorite bombs on here.... Would love to see what everyones got.....


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2009, 05:48 PM~13950893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 21 2011, 05:39 AM~20140638
> *
> *


Trokita Loca..... Bad ass bombita built by the Sierras.... Lots of history with that truck...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To The Top with American Bombs


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BreakinNex (Feb 9, 2006)

So did this mag ever drop??? I'm confused.....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

BreakinNex said:


> So did this mag ever drop??? I'm confused.....


 Yes it did American Bombs magazine been out for at least 2 months already if you would like to subscribe for this magazine sent $24.95 for 4 issue to American Bombs magazine 1760 Airline Hwy Suite F-106 Hollister CA 95023....


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

BOMB ass magazine! keep up the good work!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

ULTRAMAN said:


> BOMB ass magazine! keep up the good work!


 Thank you and everyone for their support....


----------



## 48chevy (May 22, 2014)

Where can you buy magazine at besides car show events ?


----------



## jerry62 (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know if they're still around. I haven't received a magazine in a long time.


----------



## SUPREME GENTLEMAN (May 26, 2014)

what's going on in here


----------

